# EVA Grip inlays for March & April



## Billy 40 (Apr 3, 2008)

There have been a lot of EVA grip inlays coming out of my shop the past couple of months. A variety of styles, colors, shapes, fun stuff!! WIll be doing my second NERBs Saturday Grip Workshop in April with 15 builders who will come hang out and make grips for 12 hours.


----------



## Billy 40 (Apr 3, 2008)

Getting prepared for the Grip Workshop. EVA inlays: Guinness Logo, Blue ribbon for Autism fish, Coast Guard anchor logo, a Sikh Warrior sword, a name in Punjabi, random abstracts purple & black, UNC Tar Heel grips hiding in the background, and a Heros on the Water logo which might be the afterparty grip.


----------



## kneekap (Nov 13, 2012)

Those are wild. How do you do it? Perhaps the images are just
an electronic illusion........


----------



## jdr418 (Sep 9, 2010)

Billy is exceptionally talented. His thread art is top notch and what he does with eva grips is over the top. Just go to his youtube channel (xlrods) and watch his work.


----------



## Billy 40 (Apr 3, 2008)

THanks. THEre's a bunch of videos, but nothing specfically on how to do do these: https://www.youtube.com/user/XLRods/videos I have to get my act together and make a DVD and pattern book. IT's not that difficult if you have teh tools, I used a bandsaw. scroll saw, and wood lathe. GLue up is with contact cement.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Billy you do awesome work! I emailed you a while back to see about getting you to make some grips for me. Never heard back from ya..
I need to get set up and start making my own.


----------



## Billy 40 (Apr 3, 2008)

I always reply when people want grips, within a day. Try again, [email protected]. There are a few people who had had trouble contacting me where the e-mails do not go through and they don't bounce back. Give me your e-mail and I'll message you. Sorry.

MAking your own is the way to go!! IT's a lot of fun, there is a learning curve but it's not that bad. Honestly, I would rather teach people how ot make the grips, than make them for them myself. (Mostly because I love teaching, but I also sell the EVA blocks to make the grips)


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Billy 40 said:


> I always reply when people want grips, within a day. Try again, [email protected]. There are a few people who had had trouble contacting me where the e-mails do not go through and they don't bounce back. Give me your e-mail and I'll message you. Sorry.
> 
> MAking your own is the way to go!! IT's a lot of fun, there is a learning curve but it's not that bad. Honestly, I would rather teach people how ot make the grips, than make them for them myself. (Mostly because I love teaching, but I also sell the EVA blocks to make the grips)


No problem Billy. We went with plan B. I was pressed for time.....lol


----------



## Billy 40 (Apr 3, 2008)

YOu got pics of plan B?

Pics of the Workshop are up here: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=oa.761914763853755&type=1 Was a busy day, almot 11 hours of making grips pretty much nonstop


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Billy 40 said:


> YOu got pics of plan B?
> 
> Pics of the Workshop are up here: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=oa.761914763853755&type=1 Was a busy day, almot 11 hours of making grips pretty much nonstop


They were on a budget , went with painted reel seats instead. 
Yes, pics are on here. Matt painted them for me.

Man come to Texas and do a work shop! I'm in for sure!!!!!!!
Luv your work Billy!!!!!


----------



## Billy 40 (Apr 3, 2008)

If onlyit were that easy!! TRavel & expenses paid + guest appearance $$$ = local gatherings. I really want to do gatherings worldwide, but finances dictate otherwise. I did propose advanced wrapping classes around the country with someone, but there isnt' enouhg money to b emade to make it a worthwhile investment.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Understand totally Billy


----------



## RJH (Dec 24, 2008)

Maybe something similar to what Clemens used to do many years ago. It might still be doable.


----------



## Billy 40 (Apr 3, 2008)

It is doable, Clemens used to charge for the seminars, I think it was $75 per day per person. THe seminars I went to had between 50-200 people. The Guild/Rodcrafters still exists, they have a seminar slated for this Sunday in CT, it's $100 for the 2 day program.


----------



## RJH (Dec 24, 2008)

Good information should be worth that. Easier to learn by doing than just hearing or reading sometimes.


----------



## Billy 40 (Apr 3, 2008)

WhenI started building, I had no problem paying that to attend the Rodcrafter Seminars. I do NERBs gatherings, which are not formal and structured, but there is a TON of info, great food and drinks. I was charging $40, this year I charged $20, then started doing them for free. The internet and free info, regardless how good or bad that info is - has made getting people to attend any seminar, gathering, or show pretty difficult the past few years. 10-15 years ago buying magazines and attending a seminar were the only way a lot of people could find info. Now youtube and message boards give you instant info.


----------

